# Ozzy pics to share



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I just took a few pics of Ozzy and would like to share them with the forum, he really is getting a big boy now and although its hard to imagine with his size but he still has a couple more "kitten" shows in which he is entered, Ozzy is only just over 7 months of age now. hope you like the pics, best wishes..........CHRIS.


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hes Georgous  so sweet


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

*Squeal!* That is just crazy that he is just 7 months. I can just imagine the competition in the kitten shows when they see Ozzy coming in, :lol::lol::lol: He just gets more and more beautiful!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is growing into such a handsome young man :001_wub:and doesnt he just know it


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

He is sooooooo gorgeous


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect  now why cant Tango look as neat & tidy as Ozzy  *oh yes thats right he fell in the bath again*  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

He's stunning  

He's really made me smile

Em
xx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh ozzy you are so gorgeous, i want to come and give you a great big cuddle.
michelle x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks for sharing the photos chris, looks to me like he could be one of those very LARGE coonies that you hear about. i wonder if he will reach the 48 inch length that some do. i thought your charlie and alfie were big but i think they have competition


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwww he beautiful :001_smile:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he is big isnt he, and such a lovely colour, gorgeous .xx_


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> thanks for sharing the photos chris, looks to me like he could be one of those very LARGE coonies that you hear about. i wonder if he will reach the 48 inch length that some do. i thought your charlie and alfie were big but i think they have competition


Hi Jenny, we tried to measure him a couple of days ago but he wouldnt keep still for a moment lol he wanted to be with the other boys but we got a rough measure of about 38" which isnt too bad for a 7 month old lad


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> Hi Jenny, we tried to measure him a couple of days ago but he wouldnt keep still for a moment lol he wanted to be with the other boys but we got a rough measure of about 38" which isnt too bad for a 7 month old lad


and he must have about another 3 1/2 years growing to do how much does he weigh?


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Hes gorgeous !! I love his big fluffy tail !! :001_wub:


----------

